# True Weight Of A 25rss?



## sptddog

Has anyone weighed a Keystone Outback 25RSS (4695# dry) on a scale? Not concerned much if it's loaded for camping (although that would be great to know too!) as much as what it weighs compared to what the sticker in the cabinet says. I've generally been mentally budgeting 500lbs onto the manufacturers specs for options...

I'd also like to know what the real GVWR of the Keystone Outback 25RSS is. The specs say 6000lbs, but at an RV show the cabinet sticker read 7000lbs. 6000lbs makes no sense if the TT weighs 5000lbs dry - 1000lbs of payload in the TT would seem a little low.

Also, are there significant differences between the 05/06 years and earlier models, say 01-04? I'd like to buy a nice used one of possible.

I have a Nissan Armada LE, GVWR 6999#, GCWR 14500# (I think it's around there), w/ tow rating at 9000lbs, 5.6-liter 32-valve V8 engine, w/5-speed tranny and gears equivalent to a 4.1 gear ratio. Wheel base 123.2in. I'm researching so that when I go to buy one of these trailers, I don't shoot myself in the foot. My goal is no more than 7000 GRVW on the TT and under 27' with a good hitch (Equalizer). I think this trailer gets me there (according to the specs) but I want to make sure they are real world specs as well.


----------



## PDX_Doug

action *Welcome to Outbackers, sptddog!* action 
Welcome to the family!









Keystone has upped the GVWR on the 25RS-S by 1,000 pounds to 7,000 pounds for 2006.

They also increased the size of the black and gray water tanks from 28 gallons each to 40 gallons each.

The Armada will have plenty of power for this trailer. In theory, the wheelbase may be a little short, but there are several people around here using Armadas as TV's with great success.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

The 25RSS is a real nice Trailer. You should be fine towing with the Aramada and the Equalizer. PDX already pointed out the larger holding tanks in 06. They also added the cabinets and shelf to the rear bed slide. I also heard from the mfgr rep that they went to a porcelain toilet and extra insulation in bike storage store under the bunks. Some say the bunk beds are wider but not really. I think they just removed the shelf by the lower bunk. The overall TT stayed the same length. All in all, they're basically the same between the years and you should be happy with a nice used one. Good luck.


----------



## sptddog

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Keystone has upped the GVWR on the 25RS-S by 1,000 pounds to 7,000 pounds for 2006.
> [snapback]93560[/snapback]​*


*

Thanks for the welcomes!

Do you guys think the lower GVRW will be an issue on an older trailer? Only having a 1000lbs or so of payload capability scares me a bit. Especially since the Armada is an 1/2 ton and has very limited payload itself. I'm afraid if I put supplies (the typical RV stuff, plates, pot/pans, food, clothing, etc) and bikes, lawn chairs etc in there I'm going to be in danger of exceeding the GVRW of the older 25RSS.*


----------



## ee4308

sptddog,

action Welcome to the site, and congratulatiions on your interest in an Outback. sunny Not familiar with the 25RSS.







I have the 06 26RKS and tow with a Tahoe without any problems. If you are interested in this model, here is a link you might check out posted by caleb22 in For Sale. Has pics and everything. Good Luck. Post often.









caleb22's 06 26RKS For Sale


----------



## eyeguy

We have a 04 25rssI weighed it on a recent trip; it was 5750 lbs on the trailer wheels with all the tanks empty, except the LP. I figure the tongue weight must be between 600-700 lbs, so I am obviously over the GVWR.







I am going to try to shift some stuff into the truck. I have not checked to see whether the limiting factor is the tires or the axel, I am looking at up grading to 15 inch tires to increase the load range. I know it will not affect the GVWR but it will make me feel better about being over weight. I know we pack heavy but it seems pretty easy to exceed the 1000 lb of cargo, the extra carrying capacity of the 06 would be nice.


----------



## bill_pfaff

"2005 TT-25RSS
Loaded for camping
No Liquids"

Brochure	
Dry Weight	4655
Tong Weight	306
Carrying Capacity	1345
Total Brochure	6306

TT Sticker	
"GAWR 
(Front)"	2750
"GAWR 
(Rear)"	2750
Total Sticker	5500

TT Actual	
Front	2980
Rear	2720
Total Actual	5700

2004 Suburban	
TV (Book)	
"GAWR 
(Front)"	3600
"GAWR 
(Rear)"	4000
GVWR	7200
Max Trailer Weight	7500
GCWR	13000

TV Actual	
Front	3180
Rear	4140

Gross Actual Combined Vehicle Weight	
13020

Bill


----------



## dmbcfd

Loaded for a trip, it weighed 5900 lbs tongue and wheels together.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Brochure
> Dry Weight 4655
> Tong Weight 306
> Carrying Capacity 1345
> Total Brochure 6306


Bill, the dry weight listed in the brochure includes the tongue wgt, as it is part of the trailer wgt. Did you weight the 'burb separate from the TT. That is how you figure out how much tongue wgt. you have.

I weighed my 26RS last year, same basic length as the 25RSS, maybe a few inches longer.

The trailer weighed out as follows

Axles: 5400
Tongue: 780
Total: 6180
GVWR: 6000 (180# overweight. I've since removed a good bit of the cribbing and blocks that I carried)

With the trailer hooked up, the Avalanche I had at the time weighed 6180 also, with a full tank of gas, and me. Load it up for camping, and put the wife, kids and the dog (we only had one at the time) and I know the Av was over gross.

I plan on weighing everything again this year, after I get the hitch set up for the Excursion. It would be interesting to know what keystone did to the 25RSS to get the GVWR higher. If all they did is change a number on the tag, and still use the same suspension, then functionally you'd be fine with an older model, just not legal.

Tim


----------



## sptddog

Thanks for all the info! Sounds like a couple of you are in the same situation I'd be in.









I'd be interested to see what exactly Keystone changed to meet the 7000lb GVRW as well. It's my favorite of the few we're looking at (Aerolite, Max-Lite, Rockwood Roo, KZ Frontier - all the same floor plan as the 25RSS) - fit, quality, etc, but that payload is really low, and I'm not sure we're going to want to buy new. Too much depreciation involved in something brand new when we could buy a well-cared for used model. On the other hand, I think most of the have pretty low GVRWs.

Anyone have any idea how to find out what they changed?


----------



## bill_pfaff

Tim,

TV & TT were hooked together. I guess I should have unhooked but I was at a truck weigh station and I don't think they would have taken too kindly to me jerking around.

As far as the tongue weight all I have is the brochure weight (306lb) and you know how that goes.

When I weighed it I had a full tank of gas, 4 adults and all the supplies for a weekend. Like it says, Gross Actual Combined Vehicle Weight 13020. Puts me 20 lb over the TV limit of 13000lb. Doesn't make me happy but I can't swing a 2500 Suburban so I leave the 1500 out of OD, never exceed 60 MPH, turn up the XM and keep my fingers crossed (yes Virginia, ignorance is bliss).

Bill


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> TV & TT were hooked together. I guess I should have unhooked but I was at a truck weigh station and I don't think they would have taken too kindly to me jerking around.


If the scale is nearby, you could just weigh the 'burb one day, and leave the Outback at home. I actually weighed mine one of the local stone yards. It happens to be right next to one of our fire stations, so I just parked the trailer at firehouse, ran the truck over the scale, went back and hookedup, then dragged the whole package over the scale.

When I bought the Excursion, during one of my test drives, I ran it across the same scale.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Good luck with your trailer shopping. I don't have the model you're looking to buy, but I do know you will have a great time in any Outback.

See ya on the board and post often.


----------



## 2blackdogs

I have my 2005 25RSS for sale.
Located in New Mexico and price is $17,500. Comes with EZ lift hitch and sway control. Like new condition, used it very little. Loved the trailer but just bought a 34' Fifth wheel for Fulltiming.
If interested call 505-896-4761
Bob


----------



## 2blackdogs

I have my 2005 25RSS for sale.
Located in New Mexico and price is $17,500. Comes with EZ lift hitch and sway control. Like new condition, used it very little. Loved the trailer but just bought a 34' Fifth wheel for Fulltiming.
If interested call 505-896-4761
Bob


----------

